# Sydney 310bhs Or Laredo 31bhs



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for taking a few minutes to help us decide between the 310BHS and Laredo 31BHS. Since this is primarily an OB forum I expect to hear more good things (and we are actually leaning towards the 2010 310BHS anyways). We have four kids (10, 8, 2, 1) and like the rear "suite". We are upgrading from tent camping and started research 6 months ago with the Passport and after spending a lot of time at Dean's RV here in Tulsa in each model we prefer the "feel" of the Sydney and Laredo. Fire away and let me know the pros vs. cons of each...or otherwise just extol the virtues of the 310BHS to confirm our suspicions.

My research has revealed a minor difference in overall weight/capacity. Also tank holding size differs (not sure why each model has their own specs, i.e. waste 40 gallons vs. 34 gallons).

I do see wide swings on prices for these units (low of 19,999 to high of 34,999).

Anyway, we are new to TT's so lay it on us.

Thanks and have a great weekend...Happy Mother's Day moms!

Howard


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Howard. Welcome to Outbackers!

I don't think you could go wrong with either of those models. 
One thing that I like about the 310bhs is the bathroom access from outside. And with the 4 kids you have, that may be a bigger benefit than you could imagine. You wouldn't have as many dirty feet running in and out just to use the bathroom. In addition, in the Laredo, can you get to the bathroom when the slide is in? That could cause problems during a long road-trip if you have to put the slide out just to get into the bathroom (I know... I can't get into our's in our 31rqs).

Can I ask what you are using as your tow vehicle? These 2 trailers are long and heavy.

Good luck in your decision.

--Greg


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I am from tulsa but currently living in OKC and Dean's refused to negotiate on the price of the trailer when I bought my '05. I ended up with a quote form Lakeshore RV in Michigan and added transportation charges and then gave the local the chance to take the deal.---Lewis Rv Center (405) 232-1800 1600 E Reno Ave, Oklahoma City, OK. They were pissed to say the least but did the deal. Service is very good. Review what people have to say but I would consider driving down to Cleaburn, tx or Michigan to save 4-5K. Either trailer will serve you well, but Outbackers will give you the most support.

Good luck...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

make a PROs and CONs list . Be very honest with your answers. Remember there is must haves and nice to have things. "Must have" always win. You'll end up with the best choice for your family.

Good luck, kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The list is a good way to go.

Don't forget one row for Owners Website:
Outbackers.com - Check
Laredoers.com - No Check










In all seriousness I've heard good things about the Laredo line too. Plenty happy owners out there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Laredoers


Isn't that some new breed of dog?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We were torn between the 310BHS and the 301BQ. The kids room in the 310BHS is awesome and it almost made us change our mind.

In the end, we decided the kids didn't need all the room and we'd rather have an area where my wife can change (me and 2 boys) rather than the kids getting all the space.

The lack of a linen closet in the 310BHS is also a negative.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Isn't that some new breed of dog?


Close you're thikning Labradoodle.


----------



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

folsom_five said:


> Hi Howard. Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> I don't think you could go wrong with either of those models.
> One thing that I like about the 310bhs is the bathroom access from outside. And with the 4 kids you have, that may be a bigger benefit than you could imagine. You wouldn't have as many dirty feet running in and out just to use the bathroom. In addition, in the Laredo, can you get to the bathroom when the slide is in? That could cause problems during a long road-trip if you have to put the slide out just to get into the bathroom (I know... I can't get into our's in our 31rqs).
> ...


I have a 2005 Mini Cooper S and a 2008 105th Anniversary Harley Ultra Glide...was hoping the two would do the job  Jk....I am supporting the national economy with an 05 Suburban 2500...I am currently swapping out the Class III for a IV and adding the WDH/anti-sway (Blue Ox). I wish they still made the Excursion as we have so many kids that I need either a bus or the old woman's shoe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Isn't that some new breed of dog?


Close you're thikning Labradoodle.








[/quote]

psssstttt....I was joking.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We bought our 310BHS 2 weeks ago and so far have loved it. We did not consider the laredo, but my parents have owned one and loved theirs. We were considering other models as well (rockwood, flagstaff, Puma) but we loved the features and interior of the Outback. We don't regret our choice one bit.

Some of the features that did it for us (we have 3 kiddos ourself and hoping for more in the future), was the seeming "cut off" from the rest of the coach the back area was. We have a pack and play and it fits perfectly back there in the bunkhouse. We also liked the wrap around dinette. All 5 of us easily fit at the table and it makes into a much larger bed. We have already slept 7 in our coach with no issues.

Also, for reference, we bought ours in Cleburne, TX and loved the experience.

Good luck on your decision, and either way, you won't miss tent camping...that much! haha!


----------



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Also, for reference, we bought ours in Cleburne, TX and loved the experience.
> 
> Good luck on your decision, and either way, you won't miss tent camping...that much! haha!


Thanks so much for the input...did you look at the Sprinter? It seems to have the exact same floorplan and was just curious. We are definitely in the 310BHS camp due to the back area...what a great rainy day spot (if only they had soundproof doors for that bunk area).

I am getting quotes in the 26K range here in Tulsa...is that about on par with your experience in TX? I really like the staff here, but I also want to ensure my capital outlay is appropriate as well.

Enjoy it, we are envious as they are going to have to order ours and they don't have a firm shipping time yet.

Have a great week!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

To help in the negotiation process get quotes from Lakeshore RV(Michigan) or Holman RV (Ohio). They tend to be highly competitive. Heck, check out the threads where Oregon Camper is currently planning a drive from Oregon to Michigan due to the cost savings.









Tulsa to Cinncinatti OH wouldn't be too bad of a drive.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We love the door to the bathroom, and larger u shaped dinette. and that we have four beds in the back set up ready to go..........we don't need to open or close a bed.....We have 4 children.

We still have the air bed mattress couch for the DW, when i have to much to drink and am snoring to loud.

Which still leaves us with the dinette if we would need it.......

How many kids do you have? I personally like the 310 better. If four or less kids..............might want to consider the longer wheelbase of a crewcab long bed pickup...........I wish i had more wheel base...........but its a balancing act, with this many kids and comfort on long trips.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Climber said:


> Also, for reference, we bought ours in Cleburne, TX and loved the experience.
> 
> Good luck on your decision, and either way, you won't miss tent camping...that much! haha!


Thanks so much for the input...did you look at the Sprinter? It seems to have the exact same floorplan and was just curious. We are definitely in the 310BHS camp due to the back area...what a great rainy day spot (if only they had soundproof doors for that bunk area).

I am getting quotes in the 26K range here in Tulsa...is that about on par with your experience in TX? I really like the staff here, but I also want to ensure my capital outlay is appropriate as well.

Enjoy it, we are envious as they are going to have to order ours and they don't have a firm shipping time yet.

Have a great week!
[/quote]

We were looking at the 310BHS and the 301BQ. I got a quote from Marci at Lakeshore for the 310BHS for $21k.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

The laredo is Lighter and almost 3 feet shorter...............big difference.............i just went from 33 to 36 foot and 1500lbs heavier....it is a bigger difference than it looks on paper.

I am happy with my decision.............cause at the end of the day i feel i got the best that fits what "we need"


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, for reference, we bought ours in Cleburne, TX and loved the experience.
> 
> Good luck on your decision, and either way, you won't miss tent camping...that much! haha!


Thanks so much for the input...did you look at the Sprinter? It seems to have the exact same floorplan and was just curious. We are definitely in the 310BHS camp due to the back area...what a great rainy day spot (if only they had soundproof doors for that bunk area).

I am getting quotes in the 26K range here in Tulsa...is that about on par with your experience in TX? I really like the staff here, but I also want to ensure my capital outlay is appropriate as well.

Enjoy it, we are envious as they are going to have to order ours and they don't have a firm shipping time yet.

Have a great week!
[/quote]

We were looking at the 310BHS and the 301BQ. I got a quote from Marci at Lakeshore for the 310BHS for $21k.
[/quote]

That's a great price! I paid right around $25K which included full propane, equalizer hitch, prodigy brake controller, spare tire, etc. If you can get it at $21K go for it!


----------



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

clarkely said:


> We love the door to the bathroom, and larger u shaped dinette. and that we have four beds in the back set up ready to go..........we don't need to open or close a bed.....We have 4 children.
> 
> We still have the air bed mattress couch for the DW, when i have to much to drink and am snoring to loud.
> 
> ...


Four kids, two dogs and one wife (so far...)...we would LOVE a big diesel truck. We are currently trading in our 2500 Suburban for an 05 Excursion Diesel...the interior space is not that much greater but we can tow our house if necessary with the TV.


----------

